# Missing Darton Catalogs



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

23 views and nothing...come on folks some one knows something, whos got the missing years for Darton catalogs.... Geez Not even a nice stick


----------



## Harcher1957 (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry? at least you know its a Darton Fury variant Vintage 70-73, close enough. It could have been in the shop hangin for a year or so before it was sold so?


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Harcher1957 said:


> sorry? at least you know its a Darton Fury variant Vintage 70-73, close enough. It could have been in the shop hangin for a year or so before it was sold so?


It is a Fury They made it in 69 and then ? for 70-73 who knows... 74 its not listed just a fury sl and then a fury in 75 now Even darton says do not go by other furys for spec's as in string lenght and BH.. would be nice to know...instead of keep having differat lengths made has a 56 .5 on now thats put BH at 9 3/8 too HIGH... sence we can find no one that has another I realy want to know all i can..sorry


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

still no real info on this bow....anybody????????????


----------

